# Trying to find out the cause of our late losses...



## mrsuribe (Nov 9, 2004)

I've read on alot of threads here that some mamas have lost their babies due to some type of blood clotting disorder. I want to say that I am so sorry for your losses.

It seems that some lost their babies in the 2nd trimester. I've lost 5 babies over the last 2 1/2 years, three were in the 2nd trimster (20 wks, 18 wks, & 16 wks). We also have two healthy boys that we had before the losses. Also, we know for sure that two of our losses were boys. I never had any serious bleeding or other symptoms. They died in my womb and my body never naturally delivered them. We would find out when I went in for my monthly check ups.

Last week I had my two week check up after we lost our baby and brought up a few of the things that I have read on these posts. It seems I've been tested for just about everything except clotting. For those that have had losses due to clotting, how did you find out? Are there tests to diagnose clotting?

I'm just so frusturated right now. I know there is something wrong with me and it just sucks that we haven't been able to find out what the problem is. I'm supposed to go in on the 23rd for more testing, but I want to make sure that everything is checked. I'm going to be sent to a high risk specialist next month but I'd like to get everything tested ASAP.

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## queencarr (Nov 19, 2001)

I am so sorry for your losses. 5 in 2 1/2 years has got to be so difficult, emotionally and physically. Yes, there are tests for clotting disorders, although I can't remember the specific ones now. I went to an oncologist/hematologist to make sure all the bases were covered, and the followd up with a hig risk ob/gyn. Be sure to ask for the rarer ones, not just the standard ones. Hopefully, someone can give you a list. Again, I am so sorry.


----------



## lucsmama (May 6, 2004)

i had hellp syndrome (a severe form of pre-eclampsia) with my son, so i wanted the clotting test too. they can do an ANA (anti-nuclear antibodies) blood test and usually if that is high they will go on to do other testing. my ana was negative, so i didn't do the others, but here is the list. some doctors might think this is a little much, but i think this is what you are looking for:

Activated Protein C activity
Activated partial thromboplastin time (APTT)
Antibodies to 6 phospholipids of the IgM, IgG and IgA classes
Hyperhomocysteinemia MTHFR Mutation (DNA test by PCR)
Lieden Factor V mutation R560Q (DNA test by PCR)
Lupus anticoagulant antibody
Protein C levels
Protein S levels
Prothrombin Gene Mutation 20210 (GA) (DNA test by PCR)
Prothrombin time (PT)and Partial prothrom
Russell Viper Venom time

good luck and i am so sorry for your losses!


----------



## Miguelsmomma (Jul 27, 2006)

I have no advice, but I am so sorry for your losses. I have had two in two years, one at six weeks and the other at 18 weeks so I know how hard it is.

Good luck in your testing. Take care of yourself, Mama.


----------



## maisiedotes (Jan 2, 2005)

I am so sorry for your losses.

I had a TON of tests- the first was a thrombophilia panel, then some genetic testing, then a gluten panel (to see if I had celiac), a colonoscopy, and an esophogastroduodenoscopy. My baby was small- 3 lb 1.5 oz at 35w3d, so they thought I may have had some vitamin absorption problems.

Anyway, everything came back normal, much to my dismay. It would be nice to have some answers.


----------



## mamanurse (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your losses. Hopefully, you'll find some answers soon.

I have been fortunate enough to not have had any late losses. I do, however, have an autoimmune disease like many women in my family. Three women on my mom's side have had 2nd trimester losses due to their autoimmune diseases. They form antibodies against the fetus and they miscarry or deliver a stillborn. They had special testing done by a hematologist/oncologist and take medications to suppress the antibodies while pg.

If you want to know the cause, I would do the clotting testing first and if that comes back negative, then try the autoimmune testing.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

I am so sorry for ALL of your losses!


----------



## ApplePieBaby (Jun 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mrsuribe* 
I've read on alot of threads here that some mamas have lost their babies due to some type of blood clotting disorder. I want to say that I am so sorry for your losses.

It seems that some lost their babies in the 2nd trimester. I've lost 5 babies over the last 2 1/2 years, three were in the 2nd trimster (20 wks, 18 wks, & 16 wks). We also have two healthy boys that we had before the losses. Also, we know for sure that two of our losses were boys. I never had any serious bleeding or other symptoms. They died in my womb and my body never naturally delivered them. We would find out when I went in for my monthly check ups.

Last week I had my two week check up after we lost our baby and brought up a few of the things that I have read on these posts. It seems I've been tested for just about everything except clotting. For those that have had losses due to clotting, how did you find out? Are there tests to diagnose clotting?

I'm just so frusturated right now. I know there is something wrong with me and it just sucks that we haven't been able to find out what the problem is. I'm supposed to go in on the 23rd for more testing, but I want to make sure that everything is checked. I'm going to be sent to a high risk specialist next month but I'd like to get everything tested ASAP.

Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

The peri tested me for antiphosolipid disorder & some form of lupus? I think...
And that's why they decided to go with the Lovenox injections & baby asprin therapy for two of my pregnancies- which resulted in healthy babies... my most recent pregnancy I saw a new OB (we moved) and he thought I didn't need the lovenox or aspirin & I ended up with another loss. I did see a peri at the end of my pregnancy, and he is convinced that is the reason.


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I am very sorry for your losses, mama.














s

My daughter was stillborn at 37 weeks due to placental abruption. There was also a blood clot in her cord. When I got pg again after losing her, I went to see a perinatologist who ran 15 different tests on me. All were searching for a clotting disorder. By the time the test results came in and medicine was started, I had miscarried our 3rd child.







However, the results came back as me having 2 clotting disorders. One is associated w/miscarriages (MTHFR) and the other is called PAI I (lovingly referred to as pie I). What we learned about these disorders and how they play out in pregnancies gave us a few more pieces to the puzzle. We knew how our DD died, but we didn't know why. We knew there was likely an underlying cause.

Anyway, I won't bore you with the details, but I would highly recommend anyone having multiple losses, no matter where they fall in your pregnancy, to have these tests run. They are *very* expensive, but if you have insurance hopefully they won't be too much of a drain. I have to say that, for me, it was worth every penny we spent out of pocket to have that information under my belt. After my last loss, we visited a hematologist who helped us understand more about these disorders and what I was likely to face in another pregnancy. Not that I'm totally relieved, but I am armed with information now and that makes it a *little* easier to swallow the thought of trying again.

My thoughts are w/you, mama. If you do decide to get tested for these please don't hesitate to ask any questions you have!







s

ETA: Women with blood clotting disorders thread


----------



## mommysusie (Oct 19, 2006)

First, let me say that I am so sorry for your losses. I, unfortunately know exactly what you have gone through. I found out when I went in for a checkup that my baby had died in the womb at 19 weeks. I was then put into labor and had to deliver him. I didn't have ant autopsy done on him, but the doctor did an ultrasound before I delivered and then examined the baby and the placenta and could not find a reason why our baby just died. The not knowing what happened I think is the toughest thing for me. I often wonder what are my chances of that happening again.
Let me ask you ladies something personal. My husband and I were still having sex in the missionary position when my baby died. Do you think there was any chance of that causing my baby to die? Not, the sex part, but I was wondering if maybe we cut off the baby's oxygen or something.


----------



## berlina (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm so sorry to hear about your losses. I hope the information you read from this post is helpful to you.

My family has a history of lupus and I tested positive for antiphospholipid antibodies years ago, which can cause clotting disorders. I didn't have APA syndrome, but I did have the antibodies. When I started doing research, I learned that the clotting disorders are relatively common, but often not looked for, sources for unexplained later term miscarriages. So, when I got pregnant with ds (now 7mo) I saw a perinatologist from the beginning. I was on one baby aspirin tablet/day for my entire pregnancy until my beautiful boy was born.

I managed my pregnancy with an OB, perinatologist and rheumotologist but delivered naturally with an awesome midwife. They worked together well and seemed to cover all the different issues.


----------



## pianojazzgirl (Apr 6, 2006)

I am so sorry for your many losses.






























I recently went in for testing for blood clotting disorders. My ob referred me to a thrombosis clinic and the dr there wrote up a long sheet of thrombophilias to rule out. I'll get the results in the end of Nov. Good luck.


----------

